# [SOLVED] Honda GCV 160 right assembled?



## Hans Stahl (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello,

I tried to reassemble and attach the Kaihin carburetor to the Honda motor GCV 160. Unfortunately I was a litte bit anxious :ukliam2: while disassembling it . So I'm not shure if any part is at the right postion. In particular I'm in doubt about the correct position of two pieces.

1. The carb has two flaps. The flap on the motor side ist only attaches to one spring (see picture) - right?

2. The arm of the choke base (metal stripe) contacts the plastic pin of the throttle flap at the right side (see picture) - right?

I would be happy ray: , if someone can validate this.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Honda GCV 160 right assembled?*

Bolt it up and try it out...


----------



## Hans Stahl (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Honda GCV 160 right assembled?*

Thank you for answering,

I did.
Normally the engine speed is regulated automatically, allways the same speed. I have to push down a security handle/bar while using the motor, otherwise the motor stops. 

But after reassembling I can regulate the motor speed by this handle.
The good news is: I found the problem that prevented the motor from operation (dirt in a carb jet). 
The bad news: Seems that I mixed some parts while reassembling/attaching the carb to the motor.

Any idea?


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Honda GCV 160 right assembled?*

Thank you for the picture...they really help!
The picture is of a carburetor with a semi-automatic choke system. (You must move a lever to the right to turn the choke "on" and as soon as you pull the bar on the handle to start the motor it will begin to move back).
The metal rod (marked as #1) should be attached to the second hole on the "flap" (marked #1) beside the long thin spring. That linkage arm and the spring should be connected to the same parts (one end goes to the carburetor throttle and the other end to the speed governor arm)
I cannot remember if you have the choke arm on the correct side of that plastic pin but it is easy to find out. Move the grey choke lever on top of the air filter housing to the right (or rear of the engine) the choke butterfly (#2) should close. move the grey lever back and the butterfly should open. If it does not close and open as described try moving the metal lever (#2) to the other side of the plastic pin (#2)


----------



## Hans Stahl (Apr 10, 2011)

*Solved! Honda GCV 160 right assembled?*

Thank you very much, 2and4StrokeTech! ray:

you are absolutely right! I moved the rod to the metal flap lever. The hole of the black plastic flap lever is not in use in this configuration. The metal stripe has the correct position on the picture.
The motor works better than ever before.


----------

